# Occasional Babysitter, remit to CRA?



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

For you tax experts out there, if we have an occasional babysitter, can we simply get her to write us a receipt for us to claim, or does it need to be salary with CPP/EI remitted to CRA?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

FrugalTrader said:


> For you tax experts out there, if we have an occasional babysitter, can we simply get her to write us a receipt for us to claim,


That would be sufficient.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Doesn't need to be a salary. My babysitters are two 14-year-old girls on my street. Neither of them even have social insurance numbers - CRA doesn't give us any grief. You can earn up to $3500/year without having it be pensionable (for CPP) income.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Thx for the info!


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

Possibly a stupid question - what are you claiming this against?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Your income! Actually, the income of the lowest income-earning parent. 

Also - I note for completeness - "regular" babysitting is not deductible. You may only deduct the cost of child care which is provided in order for you to earn taxable income. Saturday date night is out.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think? the lowest income-earning parent has to be working full time? or no?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

CRA says, you can claim expenses as follows:

Child care expenses are amounts you or another person (as
described under "Who can claim child care expenses?") paid to have
someone look after an eligible child so that you or the other person
could:
 earn income from employment;
 carry on a business either alone or as an active partner;
 attend school under the conditions identified under "Educational
program" on this page; or
 carry on research or similar work, for which you or the other
person received a grant.

From this form: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t778/t778-11e.pdf

No requirement for the person to be engaged in full-time work.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe it was the "earn income from employment" criteria that I was thinking of.


----------

